
Bill Gates calls for higher capital gains taxes - kyleblarson
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/05/02/bill-gates-calls-for-higher-capital-gains-taxes.html
======
MrTonyD
He can safely call for higher capital gains taxes - since most of his money is
hidden offshore and away from US accounting. My boss used Bill's accountants,
as did many Silicon Valley executives, and described to me some of Bill's
tricks for hiding money using offshores. US profits are completely hidden from
US accounting. The .1% have already taken all the wealth and hidden it - so
taxing the income of the .1% and taxing capital gains isn't enough. And when
the rich tell us that they are "giving it all away" we should more than
skeptical.

